# new covers for kindle 2 - lots of colors



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Just when I say I won't buy another cover for kindle 2 this happens! Lots of color choices.

http://www.amazon.com/Design-Leasther-accessory-package-reading/dp/B002BRZ5BE/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1244153710&sr=1-10&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Just when I say I won't buy another cover for kindle 2 this happens! Lots of color choices.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Design-Leasther-accessory-package-reading/dp/B002BRZ5BE/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1244153710&sr=1-10&tag=kbpst-20


I like these covers


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Those are nice. I don't think I've seen them before.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are GORGEOUS!!!!  Will it ever end ?!?! (just kidding, I love it)...i'm getting ready to weed down my kover kollection...will be posting in buy, sell soon...need to make room for more covers...


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I know. I have weeded down myself. I know have a navy blue go cover and a navy colored octo sleeve. But I really think I am going to buy one of these in brown leather. Other vendors have had this sort of cover but only in black or pink . I really love the color choices and the brown leather looks great. Not too dark or too light. And then I am done purchasing covers really...


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the bright green one.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

How did you find those? They're gorgeous. I love them. I wonder if they'll make them for the DX.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Someone one mobileread mentioned them. They are listed under apparel instead of electronics so I doubt I would have ever noticed them.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Lisanr - so glad you posted these...I kept looking at them and couldn't keep my eyes off of the brown one...that is the most gorgeous brown...can't wait till mine gets here


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice.  these cases have some things i like better than my similar tuff-luv case, plus it includes the reading light.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The "fashion" forum links at the bottom of the page make me appreciate the Kindle Forums on the other side a lot more... look at some of these topics that popped up when I went to look at the cases.

Good bellbottom jeans for big hips and butt?
Why don't women wear pantyhose and stockings anymore? 
Men wearing womens Panties 
Why don't they make more feminine-like clothing for men?  
Thongs hanging out over jeans, Fashion or out of control?  
Do you wear socks over your tights when you wear boots for comfort reasons? 
Best mens boxer briefs to lift and seperate your buns. 

And those cases are actually really nice.  I don't usually go for the brightly colored cloth ones, but those look really sleek and form-fitting.  They really need to get them in a better spot where people might actually find them and buy them.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't need to see this...lol! I have 2 Oberon covers and an M-Edge for my K2. I have pretty much been using the Oberon red River Garden and really like it. Now Oberon has the Sky Blue color beginning to be available and I have really been waiting to see which covers they will make available in this color.

Hmmmmm. Maybe I should get one of these covers for my K2 and get an Oberon in the Sky Blue for my DX Decisions, decisions.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Lisanr - so glad you posted these...I kept looking at them and couldn't keep my eyes off of the brown one...that is the most gorgeous brown...can't wait till mine gets here


Let us know how you like it when you receive it. I just ordered the brown one as well. The green was tempting though! The brown color looks really nice as you say.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank goodness they are for Kindle 2.  I have a K1 and hubby is happy with his Oberon for his K2.  I could have a problem if they were available for K1, they really look nice.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i ordered the stone black case.  this will be the last case i get for my kindle 2...maybe

for my sake and perhaps others i've been thinking we should stop posting information about nice kindle accessories from now on.  go ahead and post about your kindle case made from a pizza box with dangling cheese and pepperoni or your road kill possum & scotch tape kindle skin or even your propane torch kindle light.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i ordered the stone black case. this will be the last case i get for my kindle 2...maybe


Could you please post pics when you receive yours? My DH is looking at this one, but is curious how it securely it's held in place. It looks like the kindle is just slipped in from the top? We're also wondering about the magnetic closure. Thanks!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

These look really nice.  Love that red croc!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Ephany said:


> Could you please post pics when you receive yours? My DH is looking at this one, but is curious how it securely it's held in place. It looks like the kindle is just slipped in from the top? We're also wondering about the magnetic closure. Thanks!


will do. i presume the kindle must slip in from the top like my tuff-luv cover which might make the kindle prone to falling out. in my case it was easy to fix since my kindle already has velcro strips on the back (over a skin) so all i did was stick a small piece of velcro on the inside pocket so it matches up with the strip on the kindle and prevents the kindle from falling out. i keep the velcro strips on my kindle so i can mount it on my oberon cover. i don't like the magnetic button on the tuff luv cover since it's kind of a pain to match up the two sides and doesn't hold together tightly. i much prefer the oberon closure which takes a split second to secure and holds tight. i suppose these new cases have a similar magnetic button to the tuff-luv so i may replace it with velcro like on my tuff-luv. we'll see.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

These look very nice. And, they come with a booklight:


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

WHAT are you people trying to do to me?? LOVE the red croc any idea how they will fit with a skin?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The pink is very pretty.  I don't have K2.  Thank goodness.  
deb


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday in the brown and I LIKE it!!!  I'm not really great at reviews, so I'll someone who is more experienced give that a crack, but here are my 2 cents:

1.  It is well made and out of good leather, but the stitching does have a few inconsistencies that catch my eye every now and again
2.  This is one of those interesting covers where it snaps in the back which throws me a little...i keep expecting the snap in the front
3.  the brown color is actually a caramel color, I think.  I will post pictures as soon as I can charge up my camera battery
4.  the word "Mivizu" is imprinted on the bottom right corner of the front of the color.
5.  you slide the kindle (in my case, the k2) in from the top and the k2 fits in it like a sleeve with openings for the buttons.  I shook it upside down and the k2 didn't budge...I am using it with a skin and it fits...there are just some slight gaps on the left and right sides of the K2 screen where the leather meets the kindle.  I do notice it sometimes wen reading.
6.  there is a "folder/sleeve thingy" on the left as you open it up where you could store some papers...I don't use those, so it just sits there empty...mine gaps just a little and does not lie completely flat (I'm being a little picky here).
7.  This would be a great cover in black for those of us who would like more contrast on the screen (or the appearance of it anyway)
8.  you can see bits of the skin around the leather of the cover and on the buttons...it kind of looks neat if you have a coordinating skin.  it might be very noticeable though if you have a contrasting skin as, of course, the leather color inside is the same as on the outside (not like oberons where you don't see the color of the cover once you open it up)

Overall, I am pleased with the construction, but I think it's a little pricey.  I would have been really happy in the 30 to 40 dollar range.  I will post pictures as soon as I can...

Edited to include that each speaker has 3 holes devoted to it on the back of the cover...there is no mesh, so the holes are open through the back...there is access to the charger plugin, slider, and volume buttons on the bottom, top, and right sides of the k2 respectively, so there is no need to remove the k2 to access those utilities.

Edited to include that it folds completely back while reading very well.  The center leather either folds directly under allowing you to hold the case and K2 in your left hand without a "ledge" or you can use the spine leather of the cover as a ledge to hold along with the k2 (this is how I use it)...I don't think you could use the leather as your only hold point, though, your thumb still needs to be on the k2 to hold securely.

oh gee, I keep on thinking of more things to report on...it is medium heavy...not as heavy as an oberon and not as light as the amazon k2 cover...somewhere in the middle...the quantity of leather on this cover probably makes it a little more heavy...


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Mine in brown is due to arrive on thursday. I was hoping though it would be as light or lighter than the amazon cover.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I absolutely love this cover. It's gorgeous. The red croc is absolutely beautiful.
I'd love to order it, but I have a fear. For those of you who have this cover, I've read reviews saying the colour comes off on the Kindle (red makes it pinkish, black makes it grayish) buttons and all and it's very difficult to remove.

Have any of you had issues with this?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> I absolutely love this cover. It's gorgeous. The red croc is absolutely beautiful.
> I'd love to order it, but I have a fear. For those of you who have this cover, I've read reviews saying the colour comes off on the Kindle (red makes it pinkish, black makes it grayish) buttons and all and it's very difficult to remove.
> 
> Have any of you had issues with this?


Hi, and welcome here! I just received this cover and have a skin, so I'm not sure I'm the right person to provide info on this subject, but it does cause me to pause a little...thank you for alerting me to this...I will definitely keep an eye out!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i ordered the stone black case. this will be the last case i get for my kindle 2...maybe
> 
> for my sake and perhaps others i've been thinking we should stop posting information about nice kindle accessories from now on. go ahead and post about your kindle case made from a pizza box with dangling cheese and pepperoni or your road kill possum & scotch tape kindle skin or even your propane torch kindle light.


This made me laugh.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Thanks for the update. Mine in brown is due to arrive on thursday. I was hoping though it would be as light or lighter than the amazon cover.


I don't think it's as light as the amazon cover...I have both and put one in one hand and one in the other and thought I noticed a difference. that said, I'm often completely wrong when it comes to judgement calls like that and I don't have a scale here 

I just realized that my post said I LIKED my cover and then the review actually sounded negative. I actually do like the cover a lot, I just tend to be picky with quality, etc. I think you will enjoy it...I'm concerned about the possible issue of color coming off on the kindle...that's a little scary...I will definitely be looking out for that


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi, and welcome here! I just received this cover and have a skin, so I'm not sure I'm the right person to provide info on this subject, but it does cause me to pause a little...thank you for alerting me to this...I will definitely keep an eye out!


Thanks for the welcome! I can't believe I've had my Kindle 2 since April and just now found this forum ... as if I need more internet addictions. 
I've heard it just takes some really diligent scrubbing to get it off, but it will come off. I also read one reviewer say that when he complained to the company about the colour rubbing off, they let him return it, sent him a new one AND gave him a clear skin. If the skin protects the Kindle completely, then I'm all about it and will rush to buy it because it looks fantastic. I'm just worried about the buttons that aren't covered by the skin.

I'm crossing my fingers it's just a fluke with some of the covers!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

You are refering to the kindle cover vizu made for kindle 1. I had one and it did have that problem. It was poorly made and was not very high quality. This cover is very new and looks to be made a whole better so I shouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> You are refering to the kindle cover vizu made for kindle 1. I had one and it did have that problem. It was poorly made and was not very high quality. This cover is very new and looks to be made a whole better so I shouldn't have this problem.


Oh! I didn't know there was a difference. I couldn't find any reviews for the Vizu cover for K2, so I thought that since they looked the same on the internet (size varying, of course) that the problem would be the same.
I really hope there isn't an issue with it. I want this one, but I can't justify getting something that would damage (even superficially) the Kindle.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah I noticed for this case the put it in 2 different places. It has an area on amazon for the 9 color/styles and they are in another area with the black cases and I realized that reading those reviews that it was for the version of case for kindle one. It has old reviews from way before there was a kindle 2 and the comments I remember for the old case. It was a bad case imo. I had a blue one and it did rub off on my kindle and the design was so ackward it made it hard to get the kindle in the case. This looks to be a way better cover. I had this sort of style case for my cybook with no problems with dying. Also tuff luv and maxguard and javoedge make these kinds of cases and I have heard no complaints of dying rubbing off on the kindle.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I just finished reading ALL of the reviews, and I see what you mean. The reviews are for K1, but the product is K2. For whatever reason the reviews were transferred over? Weird. I did find one review that was definitely for the K2 cover, and it was a five-star rating. Thanks for clarifying that!
Looks like I'm off to buy a new case!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i posted a review on this case in the review section.  overall this is a really nice case.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been reading old posts and saw that you have a Noreve as well. I'm trying to decide between the Noreve and the Vizu for K2. If you don't mind me asking, which do you prefer?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know who this was directed to but I had a noreve case. They only thing I really didn't like about it was the travel wallet. I wouldn't have used it & actually don't think its a great idea to have credit cards touching the screen. Other than that its a great case. And it would depend on whether or not you are into skins. With the noreve your skins can completely show and this case they can't. The noreve is a very compact case. I had posted I liked this vizu cover but after using it for 2 hours or more I have decided to return it. It has issues that personally annoy me. Its kind of floppy and the front slopes when folded back if you understand what I mean. Part of the problem is probably that it doesn't have a full spine. Never had any problem like this with the noreve or the amazon case I have. Anyway thats me. Decided to return it. Also 7 ounces to me is a bit heavy. Although the noreve case was about that too. My amazon case is 5.8 ounces and I am used to that. I sometmes read the kindle without a case as well so I like it light. I will stick to the amazon case and i am also getting the marware ecoflip which I hope is light. Wanted a platform type case as well. Both basic black but thats ok.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry! Yes, it was directed at you, Lisa. Sometimes i post things with little thought to context or the fact that people can't read my mind.  
Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Sure no problem! I asked to because I delected my earlier post saying I like this cover. I rushed to judgement without using it much and after half a day of use I know its going back. The noreve is more expensive but if you aren't bothered by the travel wallet, its a really well designed case. I only sold it because I am trying to stick to 1-2 cases. I have really bought to many accessories and I am trying hard to not keep buying more !  This is a case I bought solely because I liked the look of a leather covering most of the kindle even though I sensed it might bother me with the lack of a spine and somewhat floppyness to it.


----------

